
Webpack 5: Module Federation. A Game-changer to JavaScript architecture - christopherscot
https://medium.com/@ScriptedAlchemy/bcdd30e02669
======
towndrunk
Not creating an account on Medium just to read your article.

~~~
christopherscot
Fair enough, not my article though. Here's the original proposal for webpack
on github:

Merge Proposal: Module federation and code sharing between bundles. Many
builds act as one #10352

[https://github.com/webpack/webpack/issues/10352](https://github.com/webpack/webpack/issues/10352)

